# Yamaha 115 low oil pressure indication



## Stevo51 (Dec 22, 2019)

Ran the boat today for the first time since early November. Got a low oil pressure warning upon launching and it stayed on while running a mile at 3000 rpm. Trolled for stripers for about 4 or 5 hours with the trolling motor. Pulled in the lines and headed to the ramp, about 2 miles at 3000 rpm with no low oil pressure warning, either at 3000 rpm or idling at 700 rpm at the ramp. Cause for concern or just a result of it sitting idle for almost 6 months? Thanks!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Get it checked out by a pro... might just be a temporary glitch in your warning system... if it's not you don't want to go anywhere until it's been fixed.... At least that's my take on it... Guys like me that work out of their boats probably look at that sort of stuff differently than weekend types...


----------



## ek02 (May 8, 2012)

Find the oil pressure sending unit and remove it and screw a mechanical gauge in to check actual oil pressure, assuming this is a four stroke. That's probably what a tech would do first. Could be a bad sender or a wiring issue. I would not use the boat until the issue is resolved. It could get costly if the oil pressure is really low.


----------



## Austin Rudd (May 14, 2020)

Likely the oil pressor sensor is bad or there is a short between the sensor and ECU. The fact that it went away and did not come back during idle leads me to believe that it is not a serious engine issue. More then likely you have an electrical issue. I would not recommend running the motor until you are sure though... Unless you have a warranty and AAA


----------

